# Front leading harness.



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

After trying basically all the different categories of 'contraptions' on the market - I've found Oscar is most controllable in a front-leading harness. However, I'd still like one which is better than the two I have at present. 

Halti harness has been used twice. It really isn't strong enough for him - he's snapped it. Also, the front-leading bit just moves around his body every time he tries to pull, even a little bit. 

Mekuti harness is much better, quality wise. However, this too just pulls around his side (though not as much as the Halti harness). The main issue with the Mekuti harness is - if I attach the lead to the side ring and then through the front ring as instructed, it rubs Oscar raw - to the point of bleeding. Obviously once that happened I stopped attaching it that way and now just attach the lead directly to the front ring - but this seems to make the pulling to the side issue worse. 

Can anybody recommend a strong, non-rubbing front-leading harness which doesn't move about all over the place?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I had one of these (only say 'had' as Kilo grew out of it and I haven't replaced it) which i thought was excellent: Fleece Harnesses - Harnesses

It looks like this on:


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Have a look at the perfect fit harness with front D-ring, we ended up buying the fleece harness from Dog Games but they did send out a perfect fit as well so we could try it and their service is excellent, they keep sending bits or allowing you to return bits until you are completely satisfied!

Perfect Fit Harness for dogs and cats


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

im thinking i might have to harness my axl the halti jsut isnt working on him he pulls so much even with it on so ive stopped using it as im sure it could hurt him
harness shopping tomorrow


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes my two have just got new harnesses like Dogless from same place too


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

dog training harnesses training harness for dogs stop pulling dog training harness best dog harness dog harnesses dogs harness dog harness lead pet dog harness wholesale dog harness premier easy walk dog harness lupi dog harness halti dog harness dog

those ones are the best i`ve been able to find. they`re not front leading but work in the same way a front leading harness would do - by restricting the top of the legs a little to prevent the dog from pulling. i found them much easier and more effective than any other front leader (especially halti which kept loosening as he pulled). you can either have it so it leads to one side or use the double ended clip to create an even pressure on the front or you can even attack a double ended lead to either end for a similar effect


----------

